# What is happing with you all for the Holiday?



## RJJ (Dec 17, 2014)

Hello all and hope you all have a blessed holiday and be safe. I have had very little time to post this year with a few larger projects and another new AHJ. My plate is a little over full with no slack time. All the best to everyone. Over the next few days I will try to catch up on what has happened on the BB.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 17, 2014)

Missed having you around!

Going to spend Christmas with the family. The first time in many, many years that I will get to see all my kids, and grandkids. Looking forward to it!


----------



## mjesse (Dec 17, 2014)

Finally have enough seniority to use the stretch between 12/24/14 - 1/2/15 for vacation.

Back in the private sector I would shut down that week, sometimes I miss that freedom. I don't envy the folks who have to work holidays, eves, and days after.

Both kids home from school for a while, should be nice and relaxing time.

Enjoy!


----------



## jpranch (Dec 18, 2014)

Spending time with the family on the ranch. Will be missing my son in law (the son I never had) as it looks like he will have to go to North Dakota this Sunday for two weeks on an emergency pipeline job. Have a blessed Christmas everyone!


----------



## JBI (Dec 18, 2014)

Looking forward to a pleasant Holiday season with family and friends. Probably doing some charitable deeds locally through a facebook group I belong to.  

Our first Christmas with a new son-in-law, and I too have taken some much needed vacation time beginning at close of business this Friday.

Also planning a quiet, introspective New Year (partly due to my 55th birthday being 12/31, partly due to my inherent unsociable nature).

Wishing you ALL a safe, healthy and happy Holiday season (yes, even you kilitact!)


----------



## David Henderson (Dec 18, 2014)

Spending time with the kids and grandchildren. A much needed vacation for the wife and I. Merry Christmas to all, and a Happy New Year.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Dec 18, 2014)

Can't afford a down payment on a free lunch.

Working everyday I can.

As a side note, city of Davis building dept. shuts down for a 2week holiday, plus the Friday before  that 2 weeks so they can ease into the holiday proper like.

Don't get me started

Brent.


----------



## mjesse (Dec 18, 2014)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> ...city of Davis building dept. shuts down for a 2week holiday, plus the Friday before...


Damn, no good job openings - http://agency.governmentjobs.com/davis/default.cfm


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Dec 18, 2014)

mjesse said:
			
		

> Damn, no good job openings - http://agency.governmentjobs.com/davis/default.cfm


If I quit the dip there's a chance I'll create 1 or 2 for you.

Brent.

ETA. Delayed reaction, but I about laughed my a55 off when I realized MJ about broke his neck getting on the website and getting his resume polished up


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 18, 2014)

Taking the next three Fridays off to make 5 days off over the next three weeks to give my mind the impression of a vacation.  Heading to Chicago on Christmas day for the Outlaws (in a loving way) family gathering.

JBI happy Birthday and Rjj glad to see your not out fishing all day   May you all have a blessed Christmas and safe travel.


----------

